# Weight Watchers classes in Brockwell Lido



## WeightWatchers (May 26, 2011)

After losing 4 stone I was inspired to become a Weight Watchers Leader.

I started putting weight on about 10 years ago after stopping smoking.  It happened so gradually that I didn't even notice.  I convinced myself that clothes companies were making sizes smaller and that getting rounder in the middle was an inevitable part of getting older.

As is usually the case, I was brought quickly back into reality when I saw a photograph of myself beside a friend who I always considered could do with losing a few pounds.  I was twice the size of him!

That was it,  I decided to lose weight.  So I did what everyone does - joined the gym with a plan to go 3 - 4 times per week.  The first week went quite well but slowly the frequency went from 4 - 3 - 2 - 1 to never going but still paying for it.  I ended up feeling terribly guilty that I was wasting this money and felt like a failure.  This led to more over eating and I actually put on MORE weight!

Then I decided to stop eating.  If anyone has ever tried this you'll know that it is impossible and again leads to over eating and my weight went up again.  I was 4 stone over weight and could no longer walk up stairs without being out of breath, couldn't even imagine running for a bus and was treated for gout.  My BMI indicated that I was obese.

My cousin had joined weight watchers and lost 2 stone and encouraged me to go.  I was so nervous my first time and almost didn't go through the door.  The ONLY man in the class I was embarrassed and not sure that I was in the right place.  My leader (Terace) was fantastic, she made me feel so welcome and encouraged me throughout my weight loss journey.  

With her support I was able to learn exactly how much I should be eating in order to lose weight, to develop new habits that made it easy to stick with the plan and to start seeing myself in a new light, no longer "Fat and Lazy", I'm now "Fit and Healthy".

I lost a total of 4 stone between September 2010 and April 2011 and now I've completed my training to become the only male leader in South London in the hope that I will be able to inspire others to do the same.  

My first meeting is opening on Thursday 2 July 2011 at Brockwell Lido with another first, running from 8.45pm to 9.45pm our members can now fit their weight loss around their busy schedules; have dinner with the family, put the kids to bed, meet their work deadline and never miss an episode of Eastenders again!


----------



## WeightWatchers (May 26, 2011)

Brockwell lido, thursdays, 8.45pm - 9.45pm

everyone welcome

this time decide to lose weight for the last time


----------



## miss minnie (May 27, 2011)

What does it cost to be a Weight Watchers Meeting member and what’s the weekly fee?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 27, 2011)

.


----------



## joustmaster (May 27, 2011)

How many sausages can I eat at once?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 27, 2011)

.


----------



## Santino (May 27, 2011)

What kind of business model does Weight Watchers have if it intends to make people lose weight for good?


----------



## The Octagon (May 27, 2011)

WeightWatchers said:


> After losing 4 stone I was inspired to become a Weight Watchers Leader.
> 
> I started putting weight on about 10 years ago after stopping smoking.  It happened so gradually that I didn't even notice.  I convinced myself that clothes companies were making sizes smaller and that getting rounder in the middle was an inevitable part of getting older.
> 
> ...


 
Fuck. That.

Pass the biscuits.


----------



## Kanda (May 27, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Is it possible to lose weight by eating a lot of spam?


 


joustmaster said:


> How many sausages can I eat at once?


 


Steel☼Icarus said:


> Is it true that someone else's biscuit has no calories?


 


The Octagon said:


> Fuck. That.
> 
> Pass the biscuits.




Well done. 

So anyone posting on Brixton noticeboard is fair game for abuse?? I wouldn't bother.


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 27, 2011)

Weightwatchers really worked for my Mum after having two babies close together (my two little sisters).
She needed the camaraderie, support and praise that regular meetings provided.


----------



## killer b (May 27, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Well done.
> 
> So anyone posting on Brixton noticeboard is fair game for abuse?? I wouldn't bother.


 
i think the issue is that it comes up in new posts, and people don't necessarily check which forum it's in before leaping in.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 27, 2011)

killer b said:


> i think the issue is that it comes up in new posts, and people don't necessarily check which forum it's in before leaping in.


Well, that and the user name and first post


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 27, 2011)

.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 27, 2011)

Thread of the year.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 27, 2011)

WeightWatchers said:


> After losing 4 stone I was inspired to become a Weight Watchers Leader.
> 
> *I started putting weight on about 10 years ago after stopping smoking*.  It happened so gradually that I didn't even notice.  I convinced myself that clothes companies were making sizes smaller and that getting rounder in the middle was an inevitable part of getting older.
> 
> ...



There's the problem right there.


----------



## miss minnie (May 27, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> How exactly is two obviously-jokey questions to someone who's got their advert in and is unlikely ever to return tantamount to abuse?


Because it can put off others from posting in noticeboard. 

It is preferred that if people want to discuss a noticeboard post that they do it in the Brixton forum rather than the noticeboard thread and/or report the post.  However it is early days for this noticeboard forum and we're still learning how things will pan out.


----------



## The Octagon (May 27, 2011)

killer b said:


> i think the issue is that it comes up in new posts, and people don't necessarily check which forum it's in before leaping in.


 
Yeah, in fairness that was my mistake (although I don't think my comment constitutes abuse..... unlike watching Eastenders for example)


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 27, 2011)

.


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 27, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> .



Brixton-Noticeboard-**please-read-this-before-posting**

Making jokes about spam is not in the spirit of this Noticeboard.


----------



## Greebo (May 27, 2011)

I wish the OP luck with his group, and WW works for some people, but it's too expensive for me.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 27, 2011)

invisibleplanet said:


> Brixton-Noticeboard-**please-read-this-before-posting**
> 
> Making jokes about spam is not in the spirit of this Noticeboard.



Alright, alright. I've done got rid.


----------



## editor (May 27, 2011)

*Thread title altered for clarity


----------



## joustmaster (May 27, 2011)

what the fuck is the brixton notice board.


----------



## fractionMan (May 27, 2011)

Weightwatchers is great for rpg stats geeks cos you can really cheat the points system it if you know how.


----------



## editor (May 27, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> what the fuck is the brixton notice board.


Empowering yourself to read the sizeable thread in community or perhaps the sticky thread at the top of this forum may help fill in the gaps in your knowledge.


----------



## joustmaster (May 27, 2011)

editor said:


> Empowering yourself to read the sizeable thread in community or perhaps the sticky thread at the top of this forum may help fill in the gaps in your knowledge.


 
NEVER!
Sweary demands are all I am capable of


----------



## WeightWatchers (May 28, 2011)

*Wish I'd checked in sooner!!*

Weight Watcher's isn't for everyone but it can help give people support to make changes and live a healthier lifestyle and gives enough flexibility so you can still eat sausages and biscuits!

There are a couple of ways to pay, either £5.99 per meeting or £19.99 per month - whichever is better for each member.

Once you are within a healthy BMI you become a "Gold Member" and then it's free for you to attend meetings and access support to maintain.

Any other questions let me know.

Cheers


----------



## Athos (May 28, 2011)

I'm barred from Weight Watchers. A little harshly in my opinion. I went to a meeting, and when asked why if I was there to lose weight (a stupid question), I replied that I'd hardly be there to check out the women.


----------



## Greebo (May 28, 2011)

Athos said:


> I went to a meeting, and when asked why if I was there to lose weight (a stupid question), I replied that I'd hardly be there to check out the women.


Class!   

Not kind, but even so...


----------



## Athos (May 29, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Class!
> 
> Not kind, but even so...


 
To be fair, I might have got away with if, when my joke was received with stony silence, I hadn't said "I thought fat people were supposed to be jolly".


----------

